# NEED OS 9.2 or Internet explorer for mac



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

I accidently deleted my internet explorer or something on my G3... all it says is that i need to reinstall it. i tried to download it on my pc but couldnt transfer it... what can i do? can i get OS 9.2 somewhere cheap... cheap as in free, i dont want to put to much into this thing cuz i only paid 20 bucks for it, but i would like it to work.... what can i do? any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, there are websites that still have ie 5 for macs on them. but it is very outdated, and doesn't support many features that websites have now. but this link here should get you ie 5 for os 9. just download the file, and burn it to cd, and then close the cd (or put it on a usb drive if the g3 is a blue and white or ibook, or on a floppy if the g3 is beige or powerbook). the g3 should then see the file, copy it to the hard drive, then double click and it should open, and there will be either ie5 or an installer that you can run. if its just ie5, copy it to your applications folder, and you should be good to go.


----------



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

i tried to put ie 5 on there a while ago but the mac wouldnt recognize anything i put in it because it all came from a pc... after i try this time can i upgrade? do macs have automatic upgrades like windows does?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

its called software update, and is with the control panels. but it only updates apple software. the best it will do is os 9.2.2. if you want to goto os x, you have to buy it. i'd get 10.2, jaguar. macsales.com is a great place to get a copy of it.


----------



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

i doubt i can meet the system requirements for 10.2


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

as long as you have 128mb ram you can install 10.2 on that g3. read here. nut it looks like macsales is out of 10.2.
eitherway, your mac still doesn't see pc formatted disks? is file exchange set up correctly?


----------

